# SAND DANCE 9TH of march



## chrismcbdubai (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys nd girls 

i really wanna go to this years sand dance but don't wanna go on my own is there anyone else on here that fancies an all day party bindge down on the beach?

im 24 from ireland nd keen to meet anyone who fancies chillen out nd gavin a bit of fun in dubai 

let me know cheers chris


----------



## Rossdxb (Mar 6, 2012)

Sure Here I'm.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/104241-sandance.html


----------

